# Help finding a range that rents.



## Iguess (May 11, 2008)

I am in Tampa FL and am looking for a place I can rent pistols to try to find what I want. If you know of one or can tell me where I can look I would be thankful.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Shoot Straight, Tampa


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

in tampa there is shooting sports inc
7811 north dale mabry highway
phone 813-933-3000
my mom lives in clearwater- there are two on rt 19
bill jackson's 9501 us 19n pinellas park
also
knight shooting sports - 12000 us hwy 19 clearwater


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

also go to 
www.wheretoshoot.org


----------



## Iguess (May 11, 2008)

U guys are the best. Sorry I have not been on here in a few.
I am looking to get my ccw and dont know what I want yet.
I am going to be on the road alot but will want to have it on person to.
Let me know if u have something in mind.
Thanks


----------

